# Die Hard 5



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

1up.com



> Fans had a chance to see John McClane working alongside (or trying to save) his grown-up daughter in the fourth installment of the Die Hard franchise. It now seems that we'll be seeing his grown-up son as well in the next McClane adventure to hit the silver screen. While updating the short list of directors currently in contention to lead Die Hard 5, Deadline and Twitch are reporting some new plot details have surfaced online from Skip Woods' script treatment.
> 
> But let's first report the directorial list. With the previously-set helmer Noam Murro bowing out of Die Hard 5 so he could move on to lead the sequel 300: The Battle of Artemisia, the online trade reports the list of current possibilities include directors John Moore (Max Payne), Justin Lin (Fast Five), Joe Cornish (Attack the Block) and Nicolas Winding Refn (Drive). Twitch adds that John Moore seems to be the front-runner at the moment.
> 
> As far as the plot itself, it would seem that John McClane is leaving the comforts of the U.S. in favor of the motherland. The trade suggests that Skip Woods' script has the iconic action hero traveling to Russia with his son and dealing with local authorities (and obviously bad guys) there. Lead star Bruce Willis has hinted in the past that he would prefer his character to leave the nation for an adventure and it seems this is that opportunity. Both his son and daughter were briefly shown in the original Die Hard but neither were shown again until Mary Elizabeth Winstead popped up in Live Free or Die Hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Well that last one was actually pretty good. I'll keep my hopes up.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

Yippie Ki-Yay Mother... Russia. 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Blu Ray and high def did not work for McLane

Laste movie you could count this mofco wrinkles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Comrade.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nah.. should've packed it in after the third one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, not digging this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 2, 2011)

For fuck sakes, mission impossible, die hard - are all those dead franchises going to try reviving themselves by going on a "thrill ride" to Russia?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonder if it will be rated PG-13 like the other.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Better be rated R.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> For fuck sakes, mission impossible, die hard - are all those dead franchises going to try reviving themselves by going on a "thrill ride" to Russia?



If this theme continues, you can blame 2008's Get Smart remake as the cause. They went to Russia too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

I loved Live Free or Die Hard,but censoring John's catch phrase is against  the 10 Commandments of Movie Law .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, that was pretty gay. They better have him say it 5 times at least to recover from that travesty.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2011)

I love _Die Hard_ as much as any red blooded male, but really, I think four movies is enough.  The last movie censored McLane's catchphrase (and was frigging PG-13 because a bunch of monkeys wearing suits decided to appeal to a younger crowd) and turned him into Supercop.  That, and the insane use of hacking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe they've learned their lesson and will go old-school with this bitch?


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, they need to go old school with this. I forgot that he had a son also, been a while since I've seen the first one. Excited to see who gets casted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Shia Lebouf, of course.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shia Lebouf, of course.



That better not be true .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

It'll either be Shia or Topher Grace.

Who else can they get to be a fresh-faced "kid" action star?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)

I liked the last one, even with the censored catch phrase. And really, you can say fuck once in Pg-13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

It could have been better with more F-bombs. It was pretty good though.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 5, 2011)

The first Die Hard will always be one of my favorite movies ever. The 4th one OK. The 5th one better be R-rated though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll either be Shia or Topher Grace.
> 
> Who else can they get to be a fresh-faced "kid" action star?


Wel,if I had a choice I'd go with Topher. He was cool in Predators I guess.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

It's really hard to come up with someone who would look like his son but is young enough to fit the age of his son. but who knows good writing/acting can make many a 'weak' looking actor look tough in an action movie.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually liked Die Hard 3 the most. That was my favorite Die Hard. I was a bit disappointed in the PG-13 Die Hard 4 in that they had to tone things down a bit. Also, very disappointed they didn't even have John McClane's signature phrase.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anybody know if the unrated DVD of Die Hard 4 has John's catch phrase?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't believe it did... I can't recall correctly but I believe they shifted to slow-mo when John shot the bad guy by shooting himself through the shoulder with the sound kinda faded out.

Edit: Yeah, nevermind, hammer is right, I think. The theater version had the "wake the neighbor" line that I believe got cut out from the unrated version for some reason.


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

I chould have sworn I heard him say it on the dvd I have


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah it was in the theature cut but they drown it with a gun shot. unrated they re-add blood and allow you to hear glorious McClanlish


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2011)

*A Good Day To Die Hard [DH 5]*

​


> The fifth entry in the Die Hard franchise officially has a title and a release date, with 20th Century Fox revealing that the film will be called *A Good Day to Die Hard* and will hit theaters on February 14, 2013.
> 
> The film, drafted by Skip Woods (The A-Team, X-Men Origins: Wolverine) will be directed by John Moore (Max Payne)





> *Synopsis:* _Since the first Die Hard in 1988, John McClane has found himself in the wrong place at the wrong time, with the skills and attitude to always be the last man standing, making him enemy #1 for terrorists the world over. Now, McClane faces his greatest challenge ever, this time on an international stage, when his estranged son Jack is caught up in the daring prison escape of a rogue Russian leader, and father and son McClane must work together to keep each other alive and keep the world safe for democracy._



Filming begins January 2012.



*Yippee Ki Yay Mother...Russia*​


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm digging that title But Skip Woods? lolololo


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm digging that title But Skip Woods? lolololo



Haha, not my first choice of writer either, but I figure as long as we get a scene with an unarmed McClane against a Russian T-90 tank in the spirit of a good old fashioned showdown... my soul will be satisfied.

Another excellent title would have been _"Old Habits Die Hard"_.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

If they make a sixth, that better be the title.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that really the title

cause then I don't give a darn I am watching that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm digging that title But Skip Woods? lolololo



Who cares about story?

This is John fucking Mcclane . The guy who jumps on jets, uses trucks to kill kung-fu crazy bitches, and blows up helicopters with flying cars .


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Who cares about story?
> 
> This is John fucking Mcclane . The guy who jumps on jets, uses trucks to kill kung-fu crazy bitches, and blows up helicopters with flying cars .



... all while lighting a cigar and muttering about how villains will never fucking learn that they stand no chance of winning.



Parallax said:


> Is that really the title
> 
> cause then I don't give a darn I am watching that



Yes, that is the real title. I think it fits really well, and I hope this film is over the top in a nostalgic 1980's way.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 12, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Who cares about story?
> 
> This is John fucking Mcclane . The guy who jumps on jets, uses trucks to kill kung-fu crazy bitches, and blows up helicopters with flying cars .



Yeah, I am taking his stand on this.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 12, 2011)

Why won't these moves Die Hard?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Why won't these moves Die Hard?


What kind of talk is this ? Die Hard is one of the most manliest and badass franchises in movie history. You'd either have to be gay or a woman to find this news bad .


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2011)

The circle will truly be complete if THIS man makes a note worthy appearance to assist McClane... while on his coffee break.

​


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to root for the terrorists.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 12, 2011)

Not another one... the last one sucked _hard._


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to root for the terrorists.



The end of John McClane equal's the end of this turd franchise? Gooooooo Theorists!


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 13, 2011)

Max Payne sucked balls. Hope this doesn't.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh wow. This is the last thing I ever expected.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Coincidentally, I've been watching the Die Hard series from the beginning. I'm going to watch #3 this weekend some time. 

I actually liked #4, so suck cocks. This one better be good.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Why doesn't Willis' character ever keep scars from previous films? 

Plot hole!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Why doesn't Willis' character ever keep scars from previous films?
> 
> Plot hole!!



It's because he's too badass to develop scar tissue, duh.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

These movies were better when Danny Glover co-starred.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> These movies were better when Danny Glover co-starred.



I agree.



Wait, what?


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

You know, he would always say "I'm too old for this shit!".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

That wasn't Die Hard.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, it was before they replaced Mel Gibson with Bruce Willis.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

lol.

Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to go back and watch all the Lethal Weapon movies. 

Those were also epic.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Now you're trollin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Especially the one with Joe Pesci. 



Now that's trollin'


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Jet Li was a bad ass in that one.

Actually, LW4 was good. Dentist scene ftw.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 13, 2011)

Lethal Weapon>Die hard. Previous film was about his daughter and now his son, what a family. Atleast the classic old school action feel will be there, can understand some people's reactions at hearing them making another one, have mixed reactions myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

I liked the bank scene with the racist bank teller.


"But... you're black."


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

I find most "racist statements" to be common sense.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2011)

The best idea I saw someone had for the next title was Die Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The best idea I saw someone had for the next title was Die Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger.




Will Kanye West be producing/directing this film, and marketing it as a remake of a film made by Daft Punk from a decade ago? 

Old Habits Die Hard > A Good Day To Die Hard > Live Free Or Die Hard


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2011)

Naaah, _Live Free or Die Hard_ tops.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Duracell: Never Dies Hard.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm tentatively looking forward to the movie, at the very least it should have enough action to make it worth the purchase of a ticket.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2011)

I was reading that at the top of Fox's list of actors for Mcclane son is:

*Fucking Aaron Paul* . It'll be awesome if he really gets the role .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Shia LaBeouf should get it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2011)

Stop trolling Rukia .

Aaron Paul has got this in the bag .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I was reading that at the top of Fox's list of actors for Mcclane son is:
> 
> *Fucking Aaron Paul* . It'll be awesome if he really gets the role .



Dude omg


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I was reading that at the top of Fox's list of actors for Mcclane son is:
> 
> *Fucking Aaron Paul* . It'll be awesome if he really gets the role .



Hey this actor I really like got a part in a mediocre movie and not something to really show how good he is.

(Lets all cheer anyway??)


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm Max Payne was bollocks though..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

How about Ashton Kutcher?  He proved in Killers that action is very much a part of his repertoire.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Hey this actor I really like got a part in a mediocre movie and not something to really show how good he is.
> 
> (Lets all cheer anyway??)


Come on guys .

The last Die Hard was an epic action movie(the only complaints I've heard is the PG-13 rating). 

I guess you just don't like badass action movies .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron Paul makes anything epic


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd rather see Ron Paul than this Aaron guy.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Come on guys .
> 
> The last Die Hard was an epic action movie(the only complaints I've heard is the PG-13 rating).
> 
> I guess you just don't like badass action movies .



Now this being the internet I can not tell if you are being sarcastic or not. I hope for your sake that you are.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd rather see Ron Paul than this Aaron guy.



You have a Kristen Stewart set, I'm not suprised


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

Aaron Paul is too good for this. It's like Michael C. Hall taking the bad guy role in that gaming movie. Bad call for C. Hall..


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

it's not that he can't do villain roles (Dexter duh)

it's just...Gamer wasn't a good movie


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd rather see Ron Paul than this Aaron guy.




Watch Breaking Bad, now .


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's not that he can't do villain roles (Dexter duh)
> 
> it's just...Gamer wasn't a good movie



Duh it was horrible. Aaron Paul can not make DH5. That's just utter shit movie selection.


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> You have a Kristen Stewart set, I'm not suprised



That set pretty much invalidates the poster's opinion in each of the subsequent posts/thread that she/he has expressed himself/herself in since using that signature and avatar. I'm sure said person has very good arguments to convey, but unfortunately the set creates a white-noise/static effect whenever it goes. 

The closest possible description of this phenomenon is the sound that Charlie Brown's teacher creates when she speaks. See below for reference:

[YOUTUBE]ss2hULhXf04[/YOUTUBE]

Anyways, my choices for the role are like others have mentioned, Aaron Paul, but also the following:

Ben Foster(good actor and right age)
(did well alongside Denzel in Unstoppable)
Patrick J. Adams(see USA Networks' Suits)

Also as an unorthodox choice, Macaulay Culkin(he can act and has an interesting connection to the Die Hard series).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Chris Pine was also epic as Kirk in Star Trek .


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Chris Pine was also epic as Kirk in Star Trek .



That goes without saying, but it's usually the smaller under rated roles that help define an actor's credibility on the screen. The higher level films come with excellent script writers, producers & directors who are part of the overall impact of the feature. Pine was pacing himself rather well against Washington in Unstoppable and their chemistry showed it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Pshhhhhhhhhhh, ya gotta be kidding me. Star Trek came from one of the worse people in Hollywood, J.J. fucking Abrams. I actually thought he couldn't pull anything good until he made that Star Trek movie .


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 5, 2012)

not sure if it's good. but i'm watching it


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 5, 2012)

007 of Plainfield, NJ


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2012)

One thing I can tell already is that this will have the worst villain.  The villain will be incredibly generic.  The focus of the film is going to be the relationship between McClane and his son.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> One thing I can tell already is that this will have the worst villain.  The villain will be incredibly generic.



Hopefully the action will makeup for the villain being bland. :/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2012)

The classical music made the trailer fun. XD


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 25, 2012)

full trailer


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 25, 2012)

Die Hard 5: Die harderer


----------



## Trick2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Varro as McClane's son? I'm in.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks terrible.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 26, 2012)

Trailer is badass as fuck


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 15, 2013)

*A Good Day to Die Hard Review*

I just saw this movie today. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie was just trying to hard to make both the action impressive & Willis/McClane as a badass. I get it, McClane is a badass. He doesn't really have to proof it anymore. I think he was saying "I'M ON FUCKING VACATION" one to many times. I mean, he really wasn't on vacation even though he used his vacation time to get off work to help out Jack. Jack was kind of douche trying to hard to be more tougher than his Dad which is not possible for him. Yuliya Snigir who played Irina was hot! She looked sexy with her pale complexion & her wicked attitude. In conclusion, I thought the movie was meh. It's definitely not the best 'Die Hard'. Maybe they shouldn't have shown all the good parts in the commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2013)

Irina was hot.  And I always enjoy seeing Mary Elizabeth Winstead.  But this film was actually pretty terrible.  I recommend staying home this weekend.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Looks terrible.





Rukia said:


> Irina was hot.  And I always enjoy seeing Mary Elizabeth Winstead.  But this film was actually pretty terrible.  I recommend staying home this weekend.



The thing is. Can I trust your neutrality towards the movie from the beginning.


Ofcourse I can.

You were not biased.

You didn't go to the movie with a grouchy attitude and tried to find every bad thing about it, not being able to enjoy it just as simple as it is.


I trust you


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2013)

I didnt like it. 

The script was generic, the 'humor' never worked on me and felt out of place with the bleak, depressing tone of the rest of the movie. It seems to have forgotten that "Live Free or Die Hard" took place, even though Winstead has her cameo (the son says "It's a matter of national security, not that you'd care".....Are you fucking kidding me?).

While I liked the action, I did not like how it was filmed or edited. I mean, you have Bruce Willis hanging onto a vehicle that's hanging out of a helicopter that's spinning out of control. The way that it was framed and edited made it seem so choppy and phony. The car chase early on had some spectacular stunts and effects, but the jittery camerawork and tight editing made it difficult to really notice them.

This movie made me angry. I'm a huge "Die Hard" fan and even considered the much maligned 4th film to be reasonably entertaining. Now I'm just sad.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I didnt like it.
> 
> The script was generic, the 'humor' never worked on me and felt out of place with the bleak, depressing tone of the rest of the movie. *It seems to have forgotten that "Live Free or Die Hard" took place, even though Winstead has her cameo (the son says "It's a matter of national security, not that you'd care".....Are you fucking kidding me?).*
> 
> ...



Maybe a joke about all the people he kills and stuff he blows up in all these movies?

Though, really, the 4th film ignored the events of the first three movies too, so I don't think you can pick on the movie for that unless you are willing to do the same with number 4.

Anyone remember when John McClane used to be more-or-less realistic badass normal guy, "the wrong guy in the wrong place at the wrong time?" When he wasn't treated as some sort of invincible generic action hero?

I think I'll watch the first three movies sometime over the next few days.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Holy shit was this bad.

2013 is the year of 60 year old obsolete action stars who try hard to appear as if they are still in their early 30s.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Maybe a joke about all the people he kills and stuff he blows up in all these movies?
> 
> Though, really, the 4th film ignored the events of the first three movies too, so I don't think you can pick on the movie for that unless you are willing to do the same with number 4.
> 
> ...



I didn't really see it that way. I figured that Johns fame had diminished over time. I cant think of any instance where it flat out contradicted it, although I only watched the movie once when it came out.

But even then, it would've been like if the daughter claimed that John only looked out for himself, when he spent the bulk of the previous 3 movies rescuing other people. The only possible excuse for the son's comment was just that he was lashing out at John merely for being a crappy Father, but all that does is make him sound even more like a bratty, immature teenager.

But yeah, by this point, John doesn't even seem phased by the villains anymore. He treated Timothy Olyphant like he was a joke in the previous film and we never really felt John was in any real danger. In this film, he seems like he's enjoying himself (besides his "I'm supposed to be on vacation" lines, even though he wasn't really on vacation, so....) and is treating the whole situation like a game. It's like he's become so used to the danger, that he's become rather numb.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2013)

> Anyone remember when John McClane used to be more-or-less realistic badass normal guy, "the wrong guy in the wrong place at the wrong time?" When he wasn't treated as some sort of invincible generic action hero?




Amen. Amen. Amen


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> *I didn't really see it that way. I figured that Johns fame had diminished over time. I cant think of any instance where it flat out contradicted it, although I only watched the movie once when it came out.*
> 
> But even then, it would've been like if the daughter claimed that John only looked out for himself, when he spent the bulk of the previous 3 movies rescuing other people. The only possible excuse for the son's comment was just that he was lashing out at John merely for being a crappy Father, but all that does is make him sound even more like a bratty, immature teenager.
> 
> But yeah, by this point, John doesn't even seem phased by the villains anymore. He treated Timothy Olyphant like he was a joke in the previous film and we never really felt John was in any real danger. In this film, he seems like he's enjoying himself (besides his "I'm supposed to be on vacation" lines, even though he wasn't really on vacation, so....) and is treating the whole situation like a game. It's like he's become so used to the danger, that he's become rather numb.



I can accept his fame diminishing over time. But the villain of the 4th movie not only was an insider at the National Security Agency (so you think he'd be briefed about the man who thwarted two major terrorist attacks and a hostage situation posing as one), but he actually at one point looks up John McClane on his computer and all he finds is "oh, your divorced".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Anyone remember when John McClane used to be more-or-less realistic badass normal guy, "the wrong guy in the wrong place at the wrong time?" When he wasn't treated as some sort of invincible generic action hero?


That's because back then Bruce Willis was just a regular middle ground actor, not an ego driven asshole.
Watch Kevin Smith's rant about previous Die Hard.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think these latest films are less about ego than just money.

I don't think he actually _likes_ these new _DH_ films; they just pay the bills.

The problem with the new movies is less Willis himself than the way the movies are written. He didn't give a _tour de force_ in _Die Hard 4_ or anything, but the script demanded little of him (not that I see him _looking_ for many scripts that demand much of him these days).


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 16, 2013)

one of the worst movies i've ever seen...

which is something i still can't believe since the first Die Hard is my favorite action movie of all-time..

i disagree with the claim there isn't enough John McClane in the movie, though...the dose was enough, it was just that John Moore already fucked the movie up so badly even his presence couldn't fix the whole thing...

and thus the marks the final hit of the nail in Jai Courtney's career...


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2013)

Man, I bet the OP is depressed as fuck right now about the state of one of his favourite childhood film series.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2013)

Jay. said:


> The thing is. Can I trust your neutrality towards the movie from the beginning.
> 
> 
> Ofcourse I can.
> ...


I feel like I did give this a chance bro.  My expectations were rock bottom.  I was set up to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

Talk about destroying your own franchise by being lazy. I liked the fourth one even though it lacked a good villain which is a must for a Die Hard film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2013)

Masa: What file was he looking at? I was under the impression it was his Police file and I can be wrong, but would it contain those kinds of records? Especially considering one event was in another state (maybe two, where did Die Hard 2 take place?). 

"Die Hard 3" would be a big glaring, I guess. I'd need to know whether or not Police records show accomplishments.


It's also possible that the villain didn't really bother going through it completely. Remember he only used it to use certain pieces of info against him.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Masa: What file was he looking at? I was under the impression it was his Police file and I can be wrong, but would it contain those kinds of records? Especially considering one event was in another state (maybe two, where did Die Hard 2 take place?).
> 
> "Die Hard 3" would be a big glaring, I guess. I'd need to know whether or not Police records show accomplishments.
> 
> ...



Yes, but the point was the 4th film avoided references to the other three before it, so you can't really single out film number 5 for forgetting the events of 4.

Flimsy justifications aside. The main reason Timothy Olyphant was looking up McClane was that McClane was thwarting his evil scheme. You'd think that a guy whose whole job and even motivation revolved around national security analysis would dig a little deeper, assuming that he didn't know about a guy who has been a nationally televised hero for at least one of the three times he acted like....well, John McClane. 

But this wouldn't matter in any other action series; its just that _Die Hard_ used to have some stronger continuity. Now, its just a generic action flic that happens to use the name _Die Hard._


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, but the point was the 4th film avoided references to the other three before it, so you can't really single out film number 5 for forgetting the events of 4.
> 
> Flimsy justifications aside. The main reason Timothy Olyphant was looking up McClane was that McClane was thwarting his evil scheme. You'd think that a guy whose whole job and even motivation revolved around national security analysis would dig a little deeper, assuming that he didn't know about a guy who has been a nationally televised hero for at least one of the three times he acted like....well, John McClane.
> 
> But this wouldn't matter in any other action series; its just that _Die Hard_ used to have some stronger continuity. Now, its just a generic action flic that happens to use the name _Die Hard._



Yeah I guess. All the same, it didnt piss me off in DH4. It bothered me in DH5. Maybe because DH4 only happened like....5 years ago? Who knows, but it irked my underpants.

I didn't think the son did a bad job, but I hope to hell they arent planning on giving him his own spin-off movie. You'd think the filmmakers would've learned from Shia...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Talk about destroying your own franchise by being lazy. I liked the fourth one even though it lacked a good villain which is a must for a Die Hard film.


I think the villain from the fourth film is terrific compared to the one we saw in this film.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 16, 2013)

this movie is probably as bad as Battlefield Earth or Batman and Robin....which is a shame, especially for Bruce Willis who visibly did all he could to elevate the material...

somehow i wonder why John Moore isn't more hated than Michael Bay or that Battleship director....Transformers 2 is even better than this crap


----------



## Saishin (Feb 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The classical music made the trailer fun. XD


I like the music of the trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXfAnyBuZzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------

